# Abilify?



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw my new psych ( third one in a year baby!) who was very nice & seems to be knowledgable just like the last one. Anyways ehe suggested that I try taking Abilify. Has anyone here taken it? If so has it helped??? Let me know, i need some info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

thats an antipsychotic for schizophrenia patients i believe


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

I know this but the psych said it is also used for other things besides Schizophrenia & Psychosis.

Can someone give me some info???????


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I tried it at a dose of 5 mg and had a drastic reduction in my DR, feelings of deadness and anxiety. Unfortunately, this only lasted for 2 months. Someone else on this list has tried it with longer lasting results (I can't remember who).

As far as I have been told, it has few side-effects. For me they were positive and negative. The positive side, is that it can be a great anti-depressant. The negative side is that it gave me the munchies so I had to really watch what I was eating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

^ that sounds pretty positive

its not an Anti Depressant though, its a Anti Psych i believe and the doc said it has very few side effects, and im gonna take a low dose. He thinks that it can help and that I should give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Getting fat on an antipsych doesn't scare me because i'm 6 4 170 and a few pounds is no big deal. I feel bad for you fatties.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Most people I have spoken to and the review I've read say it has helped them reduce weight. It also acts on the serotonin receptors so may possess anti-depressant properties. It does not lead to increased prolactin production either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Didn't you try an anti-psychotic once? I think it was Remeron?

Abilify is similar to that.


----------



## smog (Aug 10, 2004)

Remeron is an antidepressant. It was risperdon you tried last time, no?

I dont know much about abilify im afraid, but im trying zeldox (geodon) myself these days. Still working my way up in dosage, but there seems to be very little side-effects. Maybe you should ask you pdoc to give it a try?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

na i was on Respirdal and the doc said that Abilify although in the same class as Respirdal, Zyprexa etc etc is a newer drug with less side effects and has actually shown good results. He said that there are no side effects like weight gain and what not.

I guess I will give it a try and see what happens


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm very satisfied with what depakote has done for me over the past week and it has many of the same characteristics as an antipsychotic, but without that scary label. Apart from a few hours after waking up, my tormenting inner voice is all but gone. I feel more sane on this than i have for years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't taken this yet but Im about to start after I eat, I just love how on this sheet the psych gave me it says under IMPORTANT SAFETY INFORMATION- That a RARE but potentially FATAL complex referred to as Neuroleptic Malignant Syndrome has been reported. That makes me feel great! AND than to top it off, it says in rare cases Tadrive Dyskinesia has occured which can potentially cause irreversible involuntary movements.

Now im on a low dose of 2.5 mgs, but none the less those WARNINGS don't make me feel to comfortable.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I guess you can think of it like this.

You have to take a sh1t in the toilet. There's a .04% chance that a ghoulie will come up out of the toilet and chomp on your asshole. There's a good chance you won't see the bugger.

The other option, therefore, would be to go take a sh1t in the forrest. There's nothing potentially dangering about that, except perhaps for a crow to sh1t on your sh1tting self. But ultimately, going with modern technology's fabuloso intvention of the toilet is going to be quicker, more efficient, and many other things.

I'm in the forrest somewhere squatting like a chimp.

I think I win for the utterly worst metaphor ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Jason I understand the metaphor but I agree you could have used a better one. Im still here staring at the blue pill, and wondering what to do.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I did the same thing. Just stared at that pill for like ten minutes. I took it, walked away, and didn't think about it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

best thing to do vain.....sb take the med.....and forget about it....the severe sideeffects are extremley rare....but they have to worn you cause of law suits and crap.....just take the little blue pill what harm can it really do.....if you dont like it in a few weeks then come off it no harm done


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I took it, and I think the only side effect im feeling is tiredness & groginess, cuz i feel more tired than usual right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

man i dunno if im gonna take this again, I HATE feeling extra tired. I got 10 hours of sleep last night, I shouldn't be feeling like this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't understand why irrelevant posts on this site get so many fuckin replies, yet i feel horrible and im getting little to no relevant replies.

i feel like im about to pass out


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

SB,

I wouldn't discount the Abilify after one dose. Especially at 2.5 mg. I started at 5 mg and didn't start to feel any benefits for a few days.

Paolo


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

the thing is, I have come to realize, and my parents & therapist agree, that I am VERY sensative to medication and anything that effects my nervous system, hence the reason why MARIJUANA had a negative effect on me & was the trigger for all of this. I HATE side effects, And there is NO guarantee that this med will even help me. I dunno if i can take another day, if not more, of feeling like this because of Abilify.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

SB I think we are ALL very sensitive to meds, but if you want this med to help you you have to give it a try. I know I don't do this (lol), but seriously, you should try. At least it's not addictive, so you can stop when you want! Not like some antidepressants...

If it makes you sleep then it's better then being utterly afraid and nervous, no?

And you don't feel good without meds neither, so you have to choose between the 2 : feeling bad and no meds, with a chance that with therapy or time you'll feel better, or feeling bad with meds, with a chance that med can help. I had the same issues, but I can't feel any good w/o any meds. Unfortunately I am too nervous without meds, it's horrible.

You are the one who knows if you can handle side effects of meds.

I wish you good luck,

Cynthia xxx


----------

